# Montrose Whitewater Park!?!?!



## fella

So, I've heard some rumors, and I read that the funding is in place.

Who's in the loop on this? Where can I find the details??

All I've found online is the "River corridor master plan"


Hell yeah, Montrose!!!


----------



## Ty Tanner

*montrose park*

I heard that some of the features are already under construction. Gunnerman in Montrose would be a good bet for info.


----------



## Duckins

It's happening. Not sure where to find details on features, but I remember there being 5-6 kayak/whitewater structures planned.


----------



## fella

Bad-ass. Thanks for the foto.


----------



## gunnerman

Yes indeed, Montrose is planning on this being one of the main attractions to bring tourists into the community. I've had a nice long chat with Scott Murphy, the city engineer heading up this project, and was extremely pleased with the professional overall plan of this entire project. The initial plan as of now is for 6 features, mostly stretching thru the Riverbottom park area. The company doing this project is one of the best in the business, so cudos Montrose. If this turns out well it will be huge boost to the kayaking and rafting community in our area. The Uncompaghre River will never be a thrillseeker destination, but these drops will make our town run so much better. I will do my best to keep all updated on progress and hope to start my own rafting business next year. This river is ideal for beginners or older paddlers to learn a new sport. We shall see!!


----------



## GratefulOne

Awesome! I look forward to running this stretch! will it be completed by spring? and Gunther make sure to keep me in the loop if you start a rafting company!!!


----------



## tallboy

Top two features are in place, they are looking good, already looking surf able at super low flow. It should be done by April! Shopping in Montrose with kayaks and bikes for pump track and skate park next to ww park. Yea Montrose!


----------



## tallboy

Link to quick video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y06QUQ-yIPM


----------



## Flaco

First post!

I just went down to see the new construction on Saturday. It looks great.

I'm also excited as there is often more water in the Unc than in the Gunny for long periods of time. That stretch of the Unc is mostly an irrigation ditch and the farmers in Delta call for water all summer long. It should be a long season for that park.

Ken


----------



## funkins

I wish we could get one of these in Colorado Springs. Ya Ya, I know our water is mostly recycled sewage flowing at 32 cfs...but still....Montrose? They don't even have an indoor swimming pool....


----------



## Flaco

funkins said:


> They don't even have an indoor swimming pool....


Yes we do. :razz:


----------



## satu

It seems to need another source to test the truth of this story


----------



## efranz

*Montrose Whitewater Park*

Montrose to Open Colorado's Largest Whitewater Park


----------



## jmack

Is this park going to have any water? The daily statistics for the nearest 2 gauges on the Uncompagre don't look too promising:

USGS Surface Water data for Colorado: USGS Surface-Water Daily Statistics

USGS Surface Water data for Colorado: USGS Surface-Water Daily Statistics


----------



## efranz

The Uncompahgre in Montrose carries a bunch of irrigation water through town, so the flows are almost always at a good floatable level through the whole boating season. 

Unfortunately there's not a good river gauge to accurately reflect the flows through town. Consistent flows are provided by Ridgway Reservoir and the Gunnison Tunnel.


----------



## Flaco

jmack said:


> Is this park going to have any water? The daily statistics for the nearest 2 gauges on the Uncompagre don't look too promising:
> 
> USGS Surface Water data for Colorado: USGS Surface-Water Daily Statistics
> 
> USGS Surface Water data for Colorado: USGS Surface-Water Daily Statistics


edit: 205'd by Senior Franz. HI EDD!

The Unc in this stretch is basically an irrigation ditch. This data is a bit misleading as the flows change based on how many corn farmers in Delta call for water. 

For an unbelieveably long time in 2014, there was more water in the Unc than in the Gunny. Between the two gages you reference, there is quite a bit dumping into the Unc via the Gunnison Tunnel and then being diverted for irrigation before Delta.

I'm no water expert but I've been fishing this stretch for over a decade and most years I have been disappointed by the high flow thru town.


----------



## mikepart

jmack said:


> Is this park going to have any water? The daily statistics for the nearest 2 gauges on the Uncompagre don't look too promising:
> 
> USGS Surface Water data for Colorado: USGS Surface-Water Daily Statistics
> 
> USGS Surface Water data for Colorado: USGS Surface-Water Daily Statistics



The Unc is a small river for sure, but the Colona guage is above the inflow from the South Canal and the Delta guage is below several big diversions.


----------



## jmack

Well you guys at least sound like you know what your talking about. I'm moving to Montrose!


----------



## Don

*Nice*

I'm stoked that Montrose is getting a park. Now first step is to name one of the features the M-wave.

How does having six features make it the largest in the state? Golden, Boulder and The South Platte all have more features. South Platte has 14.5 miles of made park features. With two parks one at Union and one at Confluence Park.


----------



## fella

Went over the other day to scope the progress on the park.

Looks GREAT! First two features are complete (though I'm sure there is plenty of bank stabilization and such yet to be completed). Though shallow, both are definitely surfable at whatever low level the rio is at now. And both look well engineered / executed for the expected flows.

Work is in progress on #3 & 4. 

The whole project is looking great, and seems to be moving right along!


----------



## Ty Tanner

*Whitewater Park*

Way to go Montrose. At least your doing something!!! Grand Junction keeps pissing away their opportunities. Hope to make several visits to your park next season. Kudos to those that made it all happen.


----------



## chuckd

Montrose has a lot more to offer then you think!! black canyon for starters!


----------



## Flaco

Here's a link to the City's info page for the water park


----------



## -k-

One thing that might be a nice advantage for Montrose is that this section does not get a lot of huge flows that eventually deteriorate the features like Glenwood, Golden, Boulder, Edwards, etc. 

It's nice to think about the feature going in below Gore, but if prior history is any indication it may only be at its best a few seasons.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Duckins

Features #3 and #4 look done and they are working on the last two. Looks great so far!
All of this warm weather is making January playboating somewhat tempting.


----------



## efranz

james100 said:


> sad if this actually happened


Why are you sad about this, James?


----------



## Mike Harvey

I haven't been paying attention so I missed this thread. We should be done with the in-stream portion of the project this week. As was discussed earlier in the thread the flows in town are a little tricky to figure out, but in general they are quite stable through the summer and I am excited about the flows in late summer (july-august) here is a graph that shows the mean, max and min. flows accounting for the inflow from the ditches. The City is working to get a gauge in town. I'll be around for the next couple days if any local boaters want to come by and talk about the park design or anything else. Thanks!


----------



## benjamin_smith

Mike Harvey said:


> I haven't been paying attention so I missed this thread. We should be done with the in-stream portion of the project this week. As was discussed earlier in the thread the flows in town are a little tricky to figure out, but in general they are quite stable through the summer and I am excited about the flows in late summer (july-august) here is a graph that shows the mean, max and min. flows accounting for the inflow from the ditches. The City is working to get a gauge in town. I'll be around for the next couple days if any local boaters want to come by and talk about the park design or anything else. Thanks!


I'd love to hear about the design of the holes/waves! Will there be any greener waves that'll make for good SUP surfing?


----------



## Mike Harvey

Ben there are six features and all of them are different so hoping for a variety of features waves to holes. Keep doing your snow dance! 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## gunnerman

*Montrose now has a very modern and large white water park*.
All six features are in very close proximity of each other with lots of viewing seating for spectators. Now, I am not a play-boater, I only Kayak down river in an IK, but I will give my honest assessment. 
First off, boaters must understand that the Uncompaghre River is a very shallow river bed, 3' to 4', and very narrow at around 20' during normal flows around 400 to 450 cfs. Feature #5 will be huge, but most others will be rather small. Features #3 & #4 are really close to each other and might create problems for crashes! But the plus is the boaters will easily be able to float or walk from one feature to another. All six features are probably within 150 yds. from beginning to end. Time will tell how they will unfold come spring with normal flows. 
A river gauge some where before or shortly after the park would be nice, because as of know, no accurate gauge gives Montrose a good flow indicator!! 

Pictures are attached.
Picture No.1 is of feature 1&2
Picture No.2 is of feature 3&4
Picture No.3 is of feature 5&6 (6 is very hard to see)


----------



## benjamin_smith

Looking good! I'll be interested to see what it looks like at higher water. What was the flow when you took those pictures? Mind if I repost them elsewhere?


----------



## gunnerman

Hey Ben, you can post those pics anywhere you desire. It is hard to guess the flows cause the nearest guage is 15 miles upstream in colona, but I would say 70 to 90 cfs would be right in the ballpark. As my post suggests, a new guage closer to the park would be nice. Ben I know you mostly SUP and one feature was strictly designed for that, but again I caution, that this river is extremely shallow, even during normal flows. That is what makes this river so safe for beginning boaters, swims are normally not tough.


----------



## benjamin_smith

gunnerman said:


> Hey Ben, you can post those pics anywhere you desire. It is hard to guess the flows cause the nearest guage is 15 miles upstream in colona, but I would say 70 to 90 cfs would be right in the ballpark. As my post suggests, a new guage closer to the park would be nice. Ben I know you mostly SUP and one feature was strictly designed for that, but again I caution, that this river is extremely shallow, even during normal flows. That is what makes this river so safe for beginning boaters, swims are normally not tough.


Sweet, thanks for the beta. Even at low flows, these little holes look fun. If I lived out in Montrose I'd be testing these out right now!


----------



## psheya

I live in Montrose and want to buy three used hardshell kayaks for me and my two teenagers. We are experienced rafters and IKers. Any leads?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## gunnerman

probably best to give me a call at 497-6512 and we can chat. Way to much to say, and the mods don't like us changing thread topic midstream. There are lots of choices.


----------



## psheya

*To clarify...GEAR PREP for Montrose Whitewater Park*

My family is very excited about this park  !! We float that river all the time in our IKs and because of the great new WW park I want to get back into hardshell (4 boats for me & family). BUT: nobody around here sells em. A MARKETING OPPORTUNITY FOR SOMEBODY! For now, used gear it is, likely bought from somewhere other than Montrose!


----------



## tallboy

psheya said:


> My family is very excited about this park  !! We float that river all the time in our IKs and because of the great new WW park I want to get back into hardshell (4 boats for me & family). BUT: nobody around here sells em. A MARKETING OPPORTUNITY FOR SOMEBODY! For now, used gear it is, likely bought from somewhere other than Montrose!


Jagged Edge in Telluride can get you all hooked up for kayaking. They sell Jackson and Liquid Logic kayaks. You can also get instruction there from the Telluride Kayak School.


----------



## Duckins

The Great Outdoors in Montrose may be carrying WW equipment this year, but I'm not sure if they will have it in time for the summer. Jagged Edge can definitely get you set up. 4 Corners Riversports in Durango is outstanding too. There are usually some old boats sitting outside the used gear shop on Niagra. I'd would have sold you one of my old ones, but we have a NEW WHITEWATER PARK!


----------



## mikesee

I had business in Montrose today, so I threw a boat in the car and headed to the new WW park when that was done.

Pretty stinking cool park--somehow I've lived on the Western Slope for 20+ years and never been there?

Flows were, no surprise, low. So low that, when combined with my lack of skill in a boat, I was fairly sketched out about getting window shaded and cracking my skull on concrete or rock. So I played with the eddy lines a bit, practiced a few rolls in the deepest parts of the eddies, and called it good.

Would love to know when a reliable gauge gets put in, because I pass through Montrose about once a month and would love to stop and take advantage of this great resource.

Also, it is boggling to me that Montrose had the vision and chutzpah to do this, while the City/community of Grand Junction won't even talk about it. For shame...


----------



## fella

Anyone been in the Motown park lately?
Anyone want to meet me for a session on one of these warm days??

Hollah!


----------



## riversoul

just paddled there.super fun even at these low flows .should be great with more water.very worthwhile, good job ...way to go montrose!!


----------



## flipper42

Went there this last sunday it is alittle low but worth it. It's gonna be a fun ride when the water comes up thanks Montrose~!


----------



## TapStyx

Fitna check r out and tap those styx this week! Yup Montrose, ya dun good!


----------



## benjamin_smith

Looking good!


----------



## efranz

*Surf's up (a bit)*

Due to increased releases from Ridgway Reservoir, flows in the Montrose Water Sports Park doubled this week, going from ~125 cfs up to ~250 cfs. 

The Uncompahgre Water Users Association is expected to start running about 200 cfs through the Gunnison Tunnel into the the Unc early next week, so by then we should have well over 400 cfs in the water park.


----------



## fella

Awesome!

Caught it last night right after the 280cfs hit (about 6 hrs after it hit the Colona gage).

Super good! Second feature is super fun, fast wave hole, and last feature got deep enough to throw ends, not sure about loops.

Seems like the channel really filled in with last nights ramp up. Cant wait to see it with another 200 cfs!

Get some!


----------



## yetigonecrazy

This is fantastic. So excited for Montrose to start becoming a boater town. I bet there are more boaters there than anyone realizes, and with a nice climate and good stuff in most directions, there are all the makings of a nice river community there. A little bit of forward thinking boater mindset might help budge its super hardcore conservatism a bit....


----------



## bluesky

I'm psyched that there's an option between glenwood and Durango now! I probably won't get out to Montrose for another couple months, but just knowing there's some real features there helps me sleep a little bit better. I agree yeti, this may help shift the conservatism a baby step to the left.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Nathan

And it will keep the lines down at the real Montrose Whitewater Park.


----------



## bluesky

The first rule of M wave is we do not talk about M wave.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Flaco

bluesky said:


> I'm psyched that there's an option between glenwood and Durango now! I probably won't get out to Montrose for another couple months, but just knowing there's some real features there helps me sleep a little bit better. I agree yeti, this may help shift the conservatism a baby step to the left.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


I think I'm going to pump up my IK and do a first (for me) run this afternoon.

I can't help but LOL when I think about what might be required to cut down on fascism in Montrose. Let the revolution begin at the WATER PARK!


----------



## Duckins

You guys need to do a little research before you start bashing MoTown. "Fascism," really? I think GJ and Gunnison may be even further to the right than Montrose. Sorry to get off-topic. The park looks awesome and there have been a bunch of paddlers getting after it!


----------



## Flaco

Duckins said:


> You guys need to do a little research before you start bashing MoTown. "Fascism," really? I think GJ and Gunnison may be even further to the right than Montrose. Sorry to get off-topic. The park looks awesome and there have been a bunch of paddlers getting after it!


----------



## mikepart

bluesky said:


> The first rule of M wave is we do not talk about M wave.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


And the second rule is... post your M wave videos on youtube!

Seriously, just google "m wave kayak" and you will get videos, major news articles, blogs, and forum threads. The cat is pretty much out of the bag. It's not like it was ever even a secret place before kayakers found it. Locals called it "The Flume" or something like that. Pretty good fishing around there too.


----------



## fella

Has anyone seen the level since they turned on the Gunnison tunnel??


----------



## Flaco

fella said:


> Has anyone seen the level since they turned on the Gunnison tunnel??


Are you certain they've turned it on? E Portal road is still closed and I haven't seen water flowing in that ditch that I remember. 

My guess is that they will open it very soon if it's not already open. I can't remember how much is diverted and how much gets to the Pahgre but I think it's a few 100 CFS.


----------



## Duckins

It looks like they started putting 200 cfs through a couple of days ago. I'm not sure how much of that will hit the play park.

Division

On another note, The Great Outdoors here in Montrose started carrying kayak and SUP gear. Looks like mostly Jackson, NRS, and Kokatat stuff and a pretty good selection.


----------



## floaty22

See my post about the park in http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/escalante-update-not-running-56767.html

I stopped by Mon and Tues. Needs Agua.


----------



## Duckins

I was there today. I bet we'll have a gauge there soon, but my guess is that all 200 from south canal are adding to the 250 from the Unc, making about 450 cfs. The holes are starting to get good!


----------



## benjamin_smith

Duckins said:


> I was there today. I bet we'll have a gauge there soon, but my guess is that all 200 from south canal are adding to the 250 from the Unc, making about 450 cfs. The holes are starting to get good!


Pictures?


----------



## yetigonecrazy

Duckins said:


> I think GJ and Gunnison may be even further to the right than Montrose. it!


Surely you're joking.....

GJ yes. Gunnison no.

Gunnison is a university town, and is way more liberal than other towns could ever hope to be. Gunnison has approved the sale of recreational marijuana. Has Montrose? Before 64 passed, in the first attempt at legalizing rec. marijuana, there were only TWO counties in the entire state that voted yes on the original measure, Boulder and Gunnison. I could go on and on with many more examples, but in short, you are dead wrong.

I think you are confusing Gunnison with Delta.

Anyone who thinks Montrose is more liberal than Gunnison needs to educate themselves BIG time.....


----------



## Mike Harvey

I asked the City Engineer from Montrose to run out and take some photos for me yesterday. The gauge for the Uncompahgre above South Canal is at 259cfs...I don't know what that translates to in the Park, someone who knows this river better than I do can maybe guess. Thanks!

Drop #1









Drop #2









Drop #3









Drop #4









Drop #5









Drop #6


----------



## jmack

Wow. Those features look excellent.


----------



## mikesee

I've been down three times now and had three different levels. Different character/level of retentiveness to each feature at each level. As you'd expect.

What I didn't expect was how much rusted metal there is on the banks and subsurface in the eddies. Expect it, be careful.

Also, yesterday fishermen outnumbered boaters 10:1 at the park in the ~2 hours I was there. Which is to say that there were ten fishermen, and me. For some reason (easy access is my guess) they wanted to fish the eddies directly adjacent to each feature, such that you'd be on top of their lines if you wanted to session that same feature. I avoided that by just moving down to the next feature if they were already in one. 

Might take some time and patience and education (for both sides) to figure out how to share long term...


----------



## jenneral

Surfed last tue till dark, what a fun time. Way to go montrose.


----------



## sarahkonamojo

Yeah Jenneral!
Wish I was there.


jenneral said:


> Surfed last tue till dark, what a fun time. Way to go montrose.


----------



## Ty Tanner

Was there on Saturday. Good times. Would be curious as to the flow for Saturday to log in my journal.


----------



## efranz

Ty Tanner said:


> Was there on Saturday. Good times. Would be curious as to the flow for Saturday to log in my journal.


I'd guess it's been at about 450 cfs since mid-week last week. That would be 250 at Colona and another 200 from the Gunnison Tunnel. Flows should increase as more water is diverted through the tunnel. We probably won't see it this low again until late September. It's on.


----------



## tallboy

efranz said:


> I'd guess it's been at about 450 cfs since mid-week last week. That would be 250 at Colona and another 200 from the Gunnison Tunnel. Flows should increase as more water is diverted through the tunnel. We probably won't see it this low again until late September. It's on.


I spent a little time geeking out on Google maps to start to get a better picture of what's going on down there. Unfortunately the south canal only runs through the unc for about a mile before it is sent back across the valley to the west. There are two ditches that cross west of the highway and one diversion that goes north east. Those all are taking most of the 300 coming in from the gunnison. I'd say the flow is in that mid 250 range at the park, but we are going to have to install a web cam and a foot gauge to start to get an idea of what's going on. Check out this link and look at how many gauges are on the unc...3 below Colona and above the park! 

Division

The good news is that there are 3-4 diversions below the park that need that gunny water so as the call gets bigger we should be loving life all summer long!


----------



## mikesee

Big Wheel Building: It can, and it is.


----------



## peterB

Hopefully, we boaters will outnumber fishermen in Montrose this Sunday. Fair warning I am bringing a bus over from CRMS. I can't wait. I will post some video if we find it deep enough.


----------



## mikesee

https://vimeo.com/124487709


----------



## Noah W

Hey Mikesee. Are those alpaca pack rafts? What model. I want one!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mikesee

Noah W said:


> Hey Mikesee. Are those alpaca pack rafts? What model. I want one!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Yep, Alpacka. Both red ones are Alpackalypse's.


----------



## mikesee

Sorry for the dead link above.

Fixed:

https://vimeo.com/124718513


----------



## peterB

https://youtu.be/7EhaXT8mESU


----------



## harry00hood

anyone headed there this weekend? total beginner (with rolls down) looking to get some surfing experience and meet kayakers, holla


----------



## Flaco

*RFI - What boat should I get?*

I was down there yesterday and there was a big group from CMU having a blast. Water is up and it's about to get higher in the next ten days.

I have an inflatable and am looking to get a hard shell now that we have such a great resource.

I haven't been in a hard shell in 20 years. I'm mostly an raft guy. 

Looking for advice...if I'm 95% going to be in the waterpark playing around on my lunch hour, etc...*what hard shell should I consider?* It'd be nice to have something I could run in the Gunny Gorge as well but even then I could use my inflatable.

I'm basically 6', 190#. Looking for something easy to learn on.

Ken


----------



## Duckins

Try a Jackson Rockstar or Fun. Steve rents them at Great Outdoors. The Fun is a little faster for going down river.


----------



## psheya

I would suggest making a trip to CMU pool on Monday night from about 7 pm to 9:30. The outdoor program brings in 10-15 kayaks of different makes with paddles and skirts. You can try them out. Public is ok, $7/person.


----------



## Duckins

There is another new Kayak and SUP shop in MoTown that also demos boats. They have Pyranhas at present and may add Wavesport.

Montrose Kayak and Surf - 302 W. Main St.

They're having a grand opening this week that will also be a fundraiser for Welcome Home Montrose Warrior Resource Center. It'll be $8 for a burger/dog and a drink, and they're doing it from 4-6 on Thursday 5/14.


----------



## mrekid

Who has some pictures or video of the park since they turned on the tunnel?


----------



## efranz

https://www.facebook.com/MontroseWSP?fref=ts


----------



## dlanci

Anything deep enough for aerial moves or should expect to only be rocking flat spins and wicked paddle twirls?


----------



## benjamin_smith

Here's a vid of the 2nd feature. It was the biggest, faster and greenest feature when we were there two days ago

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RejIGmiXO60


----------



## Mike Harvey

dlanci said:


> Anything deep enough for aerial moves or should expect to only be rocking flat spins and wicked paddle twirls?


At an estimated 600cfs 2 weekends ago Alex Hotze was looping in #5 and #6. 

#1 and #3 were fun for cartwheels. #2 was a good blunt spot. 

Here's a shot of Alex


----------



## Flaco

I'm sort of involved with economic development in Montrose.

We are excited about the potential of the water park.

What ancillary businesses would you use or like to see in Montrose when you come here to boat?

thanks!


----------



## skideeppow

Flaco said:


> I'm sort of involved with economic development in Montrose.
> 
> We are excited about the potential of the water park.
> 
> What ancillary businesses would you use or like to see in Montrose when you come here to boat?
> 
> thanks!


Would love to see a water gauge and maybe webcam. Some of us would travel far if the water is running. Would want to know prior to driving 2+ hours.
Thanks


----------



## steven

accurate online gauge or create an app that computes the formula from the other gauges and makes that estimate available easily. 
That steel building adjacent to the nasty pond could be turned into a bike, sup, kayak, ducky, disc golf, skateboard supply center. One could demo and buy items and walk back and forth from there to the park. fish tacos, beer and margs in the afternoons and weekends during summer. Bands could play at the space as well. I understand the owner wants 500k...


----------



## Flaco

steven said:


> accurate online gauge or create an app that computes the formula from the other gauges and makes that estimate available easily.
> That steel building adjacent to the nasty pond could be turned into a bike, sup, kayak, ducky, disc golf, skateboard supply center. One could demo and buy items and walk back and forth from there to the park. fish tacos, beer and margs in the afternoons and weekends during summer. Bands could play at the space as well. I understand the owner wants 500k...


The word on the old power plant (if that's what you're referring to) is that the owner doesn't want to sell because he is afraid of environmental issues on that property. You're right on the money for the complex we'd like to put in down there.


----------



## jmack

So, do any of you fine Montrosians want to tear yourselves away from the playpark long enough to take a look at Escalante? Thanks in advance!


----------



## efranz

*High Water*

Some pics of the Montrose Water Sports Park from this morning (6/12/2015).


----------



## mikesee

efranz said:


> Some pics of the Montrose Water Sports Park from this morning (6/12/2015).


Is the park still blown out?

Hot up here in GJ--looking for some after work relief.


----------



## Flaco

mikesee said:


> Is the park still blown out?
> 
> Hot up here in GJ--looking for some after work relief.


Lots of boats out there on Sunday. More work than usual to paddle into the waves but there is still decent surf.


----------



## steven

i thought #2 and #6 were amazing at the high flows. big and fast.


----------



## tallboy

steven said:


> i thought #2 and #6 were amazing at the high flows. big and fast.


Those are super fun, the lateral curler on surfer's righton 6 made for some really cool moves! Stoked for the Western Slope!


----------



## Flaco

tallboy said:


> Those are super fun, the lateral curler on surfer's righton 6 made for some really cool moves! Stoked for the Western Slope!


Six is my fav as well. I kept missing the takeout when I needed a break.

There were two out there in a small raft who looked like they were having a blast.


----------



## efranz

For fairly accurate info on the daily flow in the Montrose Water Sports Park, check out the city's webpage. On the right side of the page, see "Today's Estimated Flow."

Montrose Water Sports Park | Montrose, CO - Official Website


----------



## Mike Harvey

The details for the FUNC Festival race in Montrose are coming together. I started a new thread about the event, but just wanted to post here as well. Stay tuned to the FB event page for details. Thanks.


----------



## ag3dw

so I followed the link to the town site which said 242 cfs +/- 51. What does that mean? Ok? Too low? I was there on the tenth, how does this correspond? Thanks.


----------



## efranz

I was there yesterday. Kayaks and SUPs looked like they were having fun in plenty of water. Just looking at the river, the flows look much higher than 200-300. Regardless, the river is still sporty and fun with plenty of water.


----------



## Duckins

I was in there yesterday. I'd be surprised if it was 250 cfs lower than it was 3 weeks ago. It is definitely a little lower, but I think it's even better at this flow.


----------



## ag3dw

Looks like it is still running, anyone know how long it will last?


----------



## efranz

According to historic flow data, it looks like we can expect fun boatable flows through October:
http://www.cityofmontrose.org/DocumentCenter/View/30861


----------



## ag3dw

Is it really 400? Don't know if I can get up before the Weather changes but anyone have a visual? It has been a blast to do the pp several times recently. Way to go Mount Rose!!


----------



## efranz

Yes, still really good flows. Should be like this for the next couple of weeks, I would guess.


----------



## mikesee

efranz said:


> Yes, still really good flows. Should be like this for the next couple of weeks, I would guess.


Ditches all got turned off last week, thus the park is finally dormant at ~100cfs.

Or is it? Just curious what it looks like and if it's still in any way worth a shot.

Also curious about long-term maintenance of the features? Specifically the eddies--they all seemed to get filled in with a mix of silt and brush this year--such that some were too shallow to float in anymore. Anyone know the plan?


----------



## Duckins

I went by today and was surprised how good it looks. 1/2 are front-surfable. 5/6 would work to side surf and flat spin. There is enough water mid stream to roll.

The eddies are full of debris. Supposedly we are looking at sustainable ways to keep the eddies deeper, but they probably won't be completely dredged out each year.


----------



## mikesee

Duckins said:


> I went by today and was surprised how good it looks. 1/2 are front-surfable. 5/6 would work to side surf and flat spin. There is enough water mid stream to roll.
> 
> The eddies are full of debris. Supposedly we are looking at sustainable ways to keep the eddies deeper, but they probably won't be completely dredged out each year.
> 
> View attachment 10693
> 
> 
> View attachment 10694


Awesome--thanks.

Will be interesting to see the pattern of ice formation through the winter, and whether the park remains usable throughout.


----------



## psheya

*An opportunity for...*

...volunteering to shovel/bucket/muck out the debris in the eddies?


----------

